# Hello and seeking advice...



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I have been on the fence about buying a Kindle since they first came out. I used to work in a public library and we had a few RCA eBook devices and they just didn't grab me. But the more I read about the Kindle, I think that this might just work for me. I noticed today that shipping on any orders could be in Feb 09 so I'm wondering if I should hold off until they are in stock again. This would give me more time to ponder, right? But mostly, what are your feelings regarding the rumors of Kindle 2.0 coming out next year? I almost feel like waiting for that, but I do like new gadgets


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Mom,

Everyone is here is going to tell you how much they love their Kindle. This is a pretty passionate group.

If you go to the "Let's talk Kindle" board you'll see two threads that might interest you: one with a link to a blog that has rumors about version 2 (I don't believe it) and another with a side-by-side look at the newest version of the Sony reader compared to the Kindle.

Yes, Kindles are back ordered til February at this time. If you order now, you'll assure yourself of a place in line. If you wait, you might get one right away or you still might have to wait a few months. I feel like this is an instant replay of last year. Kindles went of out stock in November, a few shipped in February, and then they began to trickle in in April. They weren't reliably in stock with fast shipping until mid-May. 

Personally, I don't see any need to physical changes to the device (which is why I don't believe the blog rumors). Some software fixes would be nice -- folders for organizing, mostly. But all in all, it's pretty close to perfect. I am glad I bought mine last April and have been enjoying it all this time.

Leslie


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Personally, I don't see any need to physical changes to the device (which is why I don't believe the blog rumors).


*accidentally turns page*


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> *accidentally turns page*


That is not a problem for me!


----------



## kim

As Leslie eluded... Order Now!

If you change your mind (or v.2 rumors come true) before it is shipped, you should be able to cancel.  But ordering now will get you in line.

I've had my Kindle less than a day now, but already love it (except the accidental page turns).  I think it's easier to read and easier on the eyes than the usual paper backs.


----------



## kim

oh... and I'm pretty sure that after a few day's I'll get used to the page turn buttons


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

And Amazon couldn't charge me until the Kindle ships....birthday is early March....

I was interested in the new layout because I had heard of the accidental page turns ... Have there ever been software "updates" or is the Kindle still too new? I've read enough about the Sony reader to know that I don't really want that one...


----------



## Guest

The thing is, there is no downside to ordering now.  You won't get charged until it ships, and it gets you in line.  By the time your Kindle is ready to ship, there should be more reliable news about the release date of 2.0, and you can always cancel your order with no penalty if you decide later to wait on 2.0.

And I'm one of those who can't pick my Kindle up without turning the page.


----------



## Leslie

Software updates: people have version 1.0.4, 1.0.8, and 1.1.1. but there are no differences between the versions that anyone can discern. There is a button (grayed out now on my Kindle) that says "update" and I imagine if an update were to be pushed to the device, that would become live and clickable. 

The accidental page turn issue is way over discussed, IMHO. People get used to it or put it in a cover which seems to solve the problem. 

My personal opinion is that Amazon is focusing on the international market before they turn their attention to version 2. Supposedly the Kindle was going to debut at the Frankfurt book fair. That got pushed back to 2009 because they have so many different cellphone carriers in Europe that they need to make deals with.

As others have said, you won't be charged til the unit is ready to ship.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Mom, nice to have you with us. I love my Kindle just the way it is! We are passionate about reading and our Kindles. If it were me I would order but it is a personal decision. Hope to read more posts from you. Let us know what you decide.

Linda


----------



## Cat

Leslie said:


> The accidental page turn issue is way over discussed, IMHO. People get used to it or put it in a cover which seems to solve the problem.


It seems to me it's discussed as often as it is because it _is_ an issue that continues to annoy some of us. Perhaps because you don't have a problem accidentally turning pages you feel it's "over" discussed. What's your secret? Let us in on it, pls!  You've prolly posted elsewhere, but I missed it.


----------



## chynared21

Cat said:


> It seems to me it's discussed as often as it is because it _is_ an issue that continues to annoy some of us. Perhaps because you don't have a problem accidentally turning pages you feel it's "over" discussed. What's your secret? Let us in on it, pls!  You've prolly posted elsewhere, but I missed it.


*I hold it with either hand, my thumb on the keyboard. I'll admit that when I first got Jinx, I used to hit the button at the wrong time but I'm so used to holding it the way I do now that it's no longer an issue for me *


----------



## Leslie

Cat said:


> It seems to me it's discussed as often as it is because it _is_ an issue that continues to annoy some of us. Perhaps because you don't have a problem accidentally turning pages you feel it's "over" discussed. What's your secret? Let us in on it, pls!  You've prolly posted elsewhere, but I missed it.


1. I read my Kindle in a cover (I have an Oberon but before this a M-edge and at the beginning, I used the original cover). Using a cover gives me a "ledge" for holding so it keeps my fingers out of the way of the page turning buttons.

2. Keep in mind that the keyboard is not active while reading, so I find that's a good place to put my thumbs and again, keep them out of the way of the page turning buttons.

3. I never, ever put my Kindle down without putting it to sleep (Alt-Aa). It takes a split second. From everything I have read (and this is only my anecdotal impressions, not empirical evidence) it seems that the accidental page turning happens when putting down/picking up the Kindle, not during reading.

For the first few days I owned my Kindle, I was very conscious of the page turning issue since I had read so many complaints. So I focused on training my mind/brain to do the above and now it is second nature. I don't even think about it anymore.

Showing my Kindle to someone else (since others tend to go willy nilly pushing buttons): I always put it down on a flat surface so we can look at it together. I demonstrate by pushing the buttons, then get into a document (usually the New York Times) and let them play around with navigation. They are not going to lose my place in the paper--especially one I read days ago.

That's what I do, hope there are a few hints that are useful for you!

L


----------



## Cat

Thx . When I'm settled in and reading, I hardly ever hit the next page button. But if I'm moving around/adjusting my position, or getting up for a break, or answering the phone, or something else that takes my concentration off the book and Skinderella, I can not only press it accidentally one time, but I find I'm several pages away from the page where I stopped.
I try to remember to put the screensaver on, or at least go to the home page, but t hat doesn't always happen.

lol, I see you've replied, L. I use the cover, that does make it better, but I guess it's a matter of training myself better when I'm moving or distracted.


----------



## kim

I'll only mention the accidental button clicks one more time...

If the button clicks are the most we have to complain about, we must all be pretty happy with our Kindles


----------



## Dori

...and what happens if you drop your DTB.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> ...and what happens if you drop your DTB.


Good point Dori, and HOW many times have I done that??

Linda


----------



## chynared21

Dori said:


> ...and what happens if you drop your DTB.


*I hate when that happens and when it does, I end up cursing up a storm *


----------



## Guest

Dori said:


> ...and what happens if you drop your DTB.


Not a problem for me. I have a near eidetic memory. I can "see" where I was in the book within a few pages. *shrug*


----------



## hazeldazel

I would be seriously shocked if K2.0 came out earlier than Dec 2009.  They will probably use this year to increase production and get a version for Europe/Asia.  Plus, work over the publishers until they cry uncle.  My husband and his buddies have worked in the tech industry here in Silicon Valley, and believe me, changing the hardware (even a teeeeny little bit) is time-consuming and waaaay expensive.  They haven't even done a firmware update yet!  (The pic that's going around the nets looks like a leaked K1.0 prototype to me, personally.)

'Course, one of my coworkers has a husband who works on the Kindle.  Maybe I could hit her up for the 411...


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not a problem for me. I have a near eidetic memory. I can "see" where I was in the book within a few pages. *shrug*


I never did understand what people needed bookmarks for. (On Kindle it won't work  )


----------



## chynared21

ScottBooks said:


> I never did understand what people needed bookmarks for. (On Kindle it won't work  )


*Because I can't stand "dog eared" books...my paperbacks look brand new when I'm done with them *


----------



## ScottBooks

chynared21 said:


> *Because I can't stand "dog eared" books...my paperbacks look brand new when I'm done with them *


I would never dog ear a book. Nor would I lay one down open faced. When Jim or I pick up a closed book that we were reading, it opens on or very near the correct page. It's a skill that can be developed over years of reading in inappropriate places.


----------



## chynared21

ScottBooks said:


> I would never dog ear a book. Nor would I lay one down open faced. When Jim or I pick up a closed book that we were reading, it opens on or very near the correct page. It's a skill that can be developed over years of reading in inappropriate places.


*LOL, a pro, eh? *


----------



## ScottBooks

Only in inappropriate places


----------



## Angela

I don't know about anyone else, but I, from day one, considered "accidental page turns" as MY fault! I had read everything I could find on the Amazon boards and here and took that info to heart. I tried to be aware of where my hands/fingers/thumbs were place and the only accidents occurs when I didn't pay attention. As long as I keep my thumbs on the keyboard area while reading... no accidents! Like Leslie, I never get up, or lay the kindle down without putting it to sleep first.

Everyone has to make up their own mind whether they want to purchase a Kindle or not. As for me, it was definitely the right decision and I would do it again in a heartbeat. I love my kindle just as it is.

Angela & Kwinn BFF!! lol


----------



## Guest

I've had a few accidental page turn but i generally do what everyone else does, I put my kindle to sleep anytime I set it down.  

When I am reading it, I usually hold it my left and just under the page tun button.  There is a nice flat blank spot there.


----------



## Guest

This is why everyone _NEEDS_ an Oberon cover. I found it much easier to hold and avoid the page turn keys, it is so soft on the hand and creates a natural "pocket" under the edge of the Kindle for my thumb.


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> I would never dog ear a book. Nor would I lay one down open faced. When Jim or I pick up a closed book that we were reading, it opens on or very near the correct page. It's a skill that can be developed over years of reading in inappropriate places.


I use a bookmark, but mostly because I do a lot of reading in bed, and my mind gets fuzzy as I am drifting off. If I am awake and reading and have to put down my book, I simply remember the page number I'm on. If I drop a DTB, I know approximately how far through the book I was and kind find my place again within 30 seconds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Although I hold Eleanor with either hand, I tend to pick it up with my right hand, and I've learned to put my thumb onthe little divider for the scroll bar thingy.  (Technical term).  Or just below the screen.  I seldom advance the page by accident now.  I've had Eleanor the K for almost a month.  I've been actively working on training myself to pick it up right and I'm getting there.  I also keep her in her Oberon cover.

Betsy


----------



## kim

Angela said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I, from day one, considered "accidental page turns" as MY fault!
> 
> Angela & Kwinn BFF!! lol


I design and develop computer software for a living. In my world, usability is extremely important; the smallest things can create such big issues. I wish my clients where more like you!


----------



## Leslie

hazeldazel said:


> I would be seriously shocked if K2.0 came out earlier than Dec 2009. They will probably use this year to increase production and get a version for Europe/Asia. Plus, work over the publishers until they cry uncle. My husband and his buddies have worked in the tech industry here in Silicon Valley, and believe me, changing the hardware (even a teeeeny little bit) is time-consuming and waaaay expensive. They haven't even done a firmware update yet! (The pic that's going around the nets looks like a leaked K1.0 prototype to me, personally.)
> 
> 'Course, one of my coworkers has a husband who works on the Kindle. Maybe I could hit her up for the 411...


Thank you for saying this. I agree, I think the international market is the first priority. And I would be seriously surprised if the next-gen Kindle looks any different. Look at all three versions of the Sony: they are the same size and shape. I don't see any reason why the Kindle would need to change. I agree about the pictures, too.

L


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Alright folks. I ordered my Kindle! And estimated ship date is right around my birthday! Happy Birthday to me!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

mom133d said:


> Alright folks. I ordered my Kindle! And estimated ship date is right around my birthday! Happy Birthday to me!!!


Congrats Mom! We will support you during the wait. We have so many expecting Kindles, I can't keep up anymore. 

Linda


----------



## Leslie

mom133d said:


> Alright folks. I ordered my Kindle! And estimated ship date is right around my birthday! Happy Birthday to me!!!


Excellent! Congratulations. And when is your birthday?

L


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Leslie said:


> Excellent! Congratulations. And when is your birthday?
> 
> L


March 2


----------



## chynared21

*Congrats mom!!! *


----------



## Angela

Congratulations Mom!!


----------



## Marci

Welcome Aboard, Mom133 -

You will find plenty here to keep you occupied until your birthday present arrives!  Book clubs, accessories, expecting kindles, and more  

Glad to have you here,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mom133d said:


> Alright folks. I ordered my Kindle! And estimated ship date is right around my birthday! Happy Birthday to me!!!


Congratulations, Mom! We'll sing happy birthday to you when it arrives!

(Everybody start practicing now! Who's got the pitch pipe?)

Betsy


----------

